# First Wave of Audi A7 Reviews Hit the Press



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This week is the international launch of the Audi A7 to the world of motor journalists and we're just picking up the first few reviews of the car. The wave of American journalists drove the car today in Italy but it appears the Brits had a previous wave as we've spotted reports from both EVO and AutoExpress. Enjoy them after the jump and expect our own report from contributing editor Stu Fowle next Tuesday.

* Full Story - EVO Magazine *

* Full Story - Auto Express *

* Full Story - Press Launch PR Materials *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

Not the warmest reception so far, but the British press tend to be hard on Audi. Will be interesting to see the head-to-head with the new CLS.


----------

